# Chipped Mignon Burrs



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

At some point I have had a contaminant in some beans. I didn't notice anything at the time it happened so I have no idea when or which brand they were.

However I have a chipped upper burr, a score mark in the burr chamber, chipped lower burr carrier and the lips around the screw holes on the lower burr are raised up.

Does anyone have any experience of this? I assume I'll need to replace the burrs as the chip is right on the outer edge.

If so, are there improved burrs available for a Mignon? Mine is a 2017 production model so has timer but no touch screen. 50mm burrs I believe (forgot to measure)


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Chip is here...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The best burrs for the Mignon are the originals.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks @DavecUK


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

@BlackCatCoffee do you happen to stock genuine 50mm Eureka Mignon burrs?

I can't find anyone with stock of originals, only "compatible" cheaper burrs. I'd rather have them from Eureka (I'd take the opportunity to upgrade them if it were possible).

Thank you!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

B-Roadie said:


> @BlackCatCoffee do you happen to stock genuine 50mm Eureka Mignon burrs?
> 
> I can't find anyone with stock of originals, only "compatible" cheaper burrs. I'd rather have them from Eureka (I'd take the opportunity to upgrade them if it were possible).
> 
> Thank you!


 Our supplier have them listed but it is not clear if it is the OEM or pattern parts.

I shall shoot an email over to them and try and find out.

David


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Our supplier have them listed but it is not clear if it is the OEM or pattern parts.
> 
> I shall shoot an email over to them and try and find out.
> 
> David


 That's awesome. Thank you David!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

B-Roadie said:


> That's awesome. Thank you David!


 Yes they are genuine parts. They are OOS at the moment however they can be put on with an order of grinders leaving Italy this Friday if you wish to go ahead. It will be £30 inc P&P.

David


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yes they are genuine parts. They are OOS at the moment however they can be put on with an order of grinders leaving Italy this Friday if you wish to go ahead. It will be £30 inc P&P.
> 
> David


 Thank you very much for looking into this for me, however I have managed to find someone with stock.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

what counter top is that? looks exactly like mine 😄


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

facboy said:


> what counter top is that? looks exactly like mine 😄


 It's quartz. I forget the brand but I still have samples from a few brands that I use as coasters around the house and all of them are absolutely identical as far as I can tell.

About 18 months old now, it's been faultless until about a week ago when we noticed a chip in the edge above the sink 🤬.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

oh, mine is synthetic. it's radianz, they are or were a samsung subsidiary.

We chipped ours near the sink too...a tip, don't bother with getting a stone company to fix it, we spent £200 and it looked ok but eventually fell out and was looking fairly ratty for a while before that. The problem is they use epoxy and it doesn't bond that well, and I think over time water (and limescale) got in between and pushed it out. I refilled it with Sugru, funnily enough to my eyes it's less noticeable even though it's now a white patch rather than the pseudo-matched pattern of the original repair.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Finally got around to installing the new burrs tonight. Have to say, not exactly a glowing example of fine manufacturing. I know they're cheap but they look like they were made by Stevie Wonder.

Had a faff with shimming and although the chirp sounds as though the alignment is really quite poor, I can't really see any of the pen being removed. Only put a small shim in two places on the static burr as there was a tiny bit of pen removed along a ~20mm section where one of the bolts sits.

Currently sticking 500g of a blend I dislike through on a french press-ish setting and I'll stick it in the freezer.

Fingers crossed all is well come tomorrow's shots!


----------

